# Follow to the Letter of the LAW



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2007)

Ok guys this is my 4th journal i think.  I was on and off all first semester training.  Now since Jan 1 I have been on track. Diet and training included.  I quit drinking as of Jan 15th and I love how I feel now.  Im still overweight from where i want to be im about 235 right now and a bad 235 i was 200 last march.  My workouts  consist of weights and all types of cardio.

Monday-Push (2-1-2) Tempo
Flat Bench- 3x8
DB Incline- 3x8
Swiss Ball DB Bench-3x8
Dips-3x8 w/weight
Pushdown- 3x10
Standing Military Press- 3x8

Cardio- 4 minute walk-1 min run about 95% Intensity 4 cycles

Tuesday-Bike 45 minutes real easy pace

Wednesday-Legs
Front Squat- 3x8
SLDL-3x8
Lunges- 3x8

BIKE-45 real easy

Thursday- Walk 45 minutes

Friday-Pull
class is over finsih this later


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2007)

ok friday-pull

Deadlift- 8,5, 3, 1+

Bent Row-3x8

Pull ups-25 till completed

Hanging rows- 3x8

Close Grip Pull downs- 3x8

DB Curls- 3x8

Hammer- 2x15

Intervals- 5 min walk than 3 min walks 30 second sprints

saturday- OFF

Sunday- Jog 4 miles time doesnt matter



Now my questions how does it look and tuesday thursdays i have class from  10-6 strait no breaks so i have no time to eat.....is my best bet bars and shakes during the day?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome back my Friend, lookin good!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 30, 2007)

any ideas on the eating part?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd don't have enough knowledge on nutrition to help you, but you should start with the stickies in Diet & Nutrition.  Then create a basic meal plan and ask for help to make it workable.


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2007)

well i spent this morning in urgent care at the hospital i have fuckin gout?  hurts unreal bad no training till the pain goes away


----------



## WantItBad (Jan 31, 2007)

Vicadin is amazing......ok bye


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry to hear your ailment my Friend, hope you heal up QUICKLY!!! I agree w/ Brother DOMS, GREAT info there!!!


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 31, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Now my questions how does it look and tuesday thursdays i have class from  10-6 strait no breaks so i have no time to eat.....is my best bet bars and shakes during the day?



You can always pack some food.  Any kind of lean meat in tupperware will work.  I have a similar class schedule.  A chick that sits by me often manages to bring steamed veggies with her also in tupperware.  

When dieting I like to bring raw cauliflower.  It is crunchy, kind of like chips and keeps you full with fiber.  Some baby carrots work well too and are quite appetizing. I like to keep diet soda and sugar free gum with me also.

Combine lean protein and veggies and I make it through the day just fine.  Class plus an inordinate amount of hot women walking around campus all day keep my mind occupied.  It is easy to forget about eating under the circumstances.


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 1, 2007)

Cardinal- Good idea never thought about that.
Archie-thanks for the pick me up

Toe feels 100times better today but still not good enough to workout


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 3, 2007)

2-3 first workout since toe

30 minutes on the eliptical did some intervals

I want to improve my fitness level on cardio so i am thinking of doing something like this

S-2 mile jog 12 min mile pace
M-Lift(push)  HIIT 25 minutes Eliptical
T-OFF
W-Lift(legs) BIKE HIIT 25 minutes
T-2 mile run TIME TEST
F-Lift(pull) no cardio
S- 45 min SS eliptical 


Does that look ok or too much?


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 4, 2007)

2-4 

2.25 miles 30 minutes 1.25 mile jog 1.0 walk


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2007)

first of all i bought a HD tv today

than

Bench-3x8x185 45RI
DB INclein-8x65, 6x75, 4x80
Swiss BallBEnch- 75x2x8
MILitary Press- 3x20x65
DiPS-3x10
Push downs- 3x10x80


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats on the new TV, Good Stuff!!! Great w/o too!!! Can I suggest NOT doing your cardio, especially HIIT on a training day, you just might burn out easier that way is all, course what do I know!!! Other than that, looks Great, Best Wishes!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2007)

I didnt sleep a wink last night over training or not enough cals i think so i cut the cardio today compeltey i cant spell and 62 lcd


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 5, 2007)

62", Awesome!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 5, 2007)

ya its a lil big for my room at school but oh well


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2007)

waist is down 5 inches (around belly button)  i am not gonna weigh in any more just cant find a scale thats accurate


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 6, 2007)

I am really sick of winter...negative digits all week...snowing like mad lately....just wanna be out in the sun....running on tredmills is getting old id kill for grass...


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 7, 2007)

its 4am and i am on my way to stock at Menards kinda like a lowes or home depot for you non midwest folks and den i have class at 11...... okayyyyyyyy byee


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 7, 2007)

2-7-07  Legs
Post in nutrition about my pwo meal problem
Warm Up-Bike 5min

Leg swings-side and  front 

Front squat-135x15, 225x8, 225x8, 275x5

SLDL- 135x8, 135x8, 135x8

Tried to do intervals but after the 3rd one I had to yak


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 7, 2007)

Yakin huh??? Good Stuff, LOL!!!
Hope all is well my Friend, enjoy that TV too!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 8, 2007)

lol ya its fun arch...no training today hve to drive home.  Not a big deal though just a missed cardio session


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 8, 2007)

Good Stuff, have a safe trip my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 9, 2007)

2-9-07 Back Bis
Ok so my day started out by getting in a car accident some fuck backed into my truck in a parking lot.  Not drivable!!  Yay!....just kidding....ok staying positive...this dude at the gym asked me to spot him squating...well on rep 5 he couldnt get it and i was helping him up like a good spot .....and he bails on the wieght and i catch 315 with my elbows and drives me to the floor....back is in spasms now.....today is the best day of my life
Well before back decided to hurt i got this done

RackDead (just below the knee) 135x8, 225x8, 315x2x6
PullUPs-5, 5, 4, 3, 3, 
CGPullDown- 3x10x135
BentRow- 3x10x95

and than my back went BYE BYE BYE


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 11, 2007)

back still hurts


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Spotting is so hard if there is an idiot on the other end, sorry to hear that my Friend!!! Good lookin w/o Brother Bad!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 12, 2007)

2-12-07 Push
Back felt 100% better today

Think i have a good base back training for strength the next 8 weeks

Bench-5x5@ 185 
Incline DB- 2x5@75
Swiss Ball DB- 2x12 @55
BB Military- 5x5@ 95
PushDowns- 3x12@80


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 12, 2007)

Good lookin w/o Brother Bad, Glad the back is 100% my Friend, Good Stuff!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 12, 2007)

for got to mention all RIs were 45 seconds


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2007)

2-13-2007 HIIT
walk 5 min warm up
30 seconds 9.0 run @4.0 incline  90seconds walk @ 3.0 2.0 incline

3x30 crunches


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 13, 2007)

on a side note......one of the personal trainers there told me doing leg swings would lead to me tearing my hamstring ......most unsafe excersise without wieghts


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 14, 2007)

2-14-07  Legs

Bike 5 min warm up

Front Squat- 3x12@ 165 RI 45sec
DB SLDL- 2x12@35
SuperSet w/ Inverted Hypers? like leg lifts on the hyper thing 2x12

Walking lunges- 2x20 yards @35 DB

45sec RIs killed me on everything


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 15, 2007)

2-15-07 OFF

LEGS KILL.....and i had a huge cheat today


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2007)

its 4am and i'm off to work god i hate it


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 16, 2007)

How goes it BRother Bad!!! Hope you have a Great weekend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2007)

2-16-2007  Pull

Deadlift- 135x10, 225x8

Bodywieght Row-2x10 1x10swiss ball

Pull Ups- 3x10 85 lbs assitance

Hammer curls- 2x10@30 

3 -200m sprints


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2007)

its all good archie work and school is a bitch but other than that kosher


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 16, 2007)

ps i bought THE Engagment ring today......yikes


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 17, 2007)

2-17-2007 

Jog 1 mile 

Ab Circuit


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2007)

2-19-07 Push  (feel like shit today)

CG Bench- 2x8@ 185 
superset w/ DB Bench- 2x8 @85

Standing DB Press- 2x8 @ 55

Out of the gym in like 15 minutes  unreal headache


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 19, 2007)

Purposing friday of this week..................wish me luck


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

Good lookin w/o and CONGRATS on the ring, Best Wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 19, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Purposing friday of this week..................wish me luck



Luck, you don't need luck!!! Awesome news, Best Wishes to you!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 22, 2007)

ok its thursday im purposing today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 22, 2007)

Fantastic, what she say???


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 22, 2007)

she said are you serious than yes


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 23, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> she said are you serious than yes



     CONGRATS!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 26, 2007)

2-26-07 trying a fullbody routine for the next 8 weeks


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 26, 2007)

2-26-08 work out A

Front Squat- 3x8 @ 185
DB Incline-3x8 @75
DB SLDL- 3x8 @ 50
BW Rows- 3x8
Hammer Curls- 3x10 @27.5


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

Lookin good Brother Bad!!! You gonna mix up the routine(exercises) each time, or stick with the same each w/o???

Congrats again on the YES thingy!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 26, 2007)

yes i plan on changing it every day of the week like workouts A,B,C


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 26, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> yes i plan on changing it every day of the week like workouts A,B,C



 Good Stuff!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Feb 28, 2007)

thanks arch

2-28-08  Fullbody B1
BB miltary- 3x8 @ 105
DB Walking lunges- 2x 30 yards @ 35lbs 
Pull Ups- 2x8 widgrip with assitance 1x8 3finger overhand narrow grip
Pushdowns- 3x10 @85


like it alot


----------



## King Silverback (Feb 28, 2007)

Great w/o my Friend!!! Fulbody routines are Excellent!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 3, 2007)

been away to the state hockey tourny my old high school made it to the finals but lost 3-1


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 3, 2007)

what a bummer, sorry my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 6, 2007)

well i need to find a new gym they booted me today for using Chalk.....but the fact is there is no such sign or anything in their contract......i was told it is just known.....whatever i got a full refund for this month fuckers......back to lifting on campus


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 7, 2007)

Spring break..........................Puerto Rico in 18 hours!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 7, 2007)

What kind of a gym is that??? You gotta be kiddin me!!!

Have a Great spring break my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 19, 2007)

3-19-07  Back in wisconsin after an amazing trip driving back to school workout to follow


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 19, 2007)

3-19-07 
Full Body  45 RI 
Bench 3x6@ 185 
Lunges- 2x 20yards @35 DB
BW Rows- 2x15 feet on floor 1x6 feet on swiss ball
PushDowns- 3x8 @100
RevHypers- 2x15

6- 50 yard sprints 10 second RI


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> 3-19-07
> Full Body  45 RI
> Bench 3x6@ 185
> Lunges- 2x 20yards @35 DB
> ...



   Lookin good Brother Bad, how was the trip???


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 19, 2007)

amazing resort was unreal, had some quality time with the new fiance!!!!! i was just reading ur journal arch.......sorry to hear about that thing with ur dad.  I dont know what id do if i didnt talk to my dad he is my best friend.  Also remember when i used to be able to rep 405 on squat???  Those were the days


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 19, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> amazing resort was unreal, had some quality time with the new fiance!!!!! i was just reading ur journal arch.......sorry to hear about that thing with ur dad.  I dont know what id do if i didnt talk to my dad he is my best friend.  *Also remember when i used to be able to rep 405 on squat???  Those were the days*



Thats right around the corner Brother Bad, believe it to achieve it my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 20, 2007)

3-20-07 

Jog 1.5 miles felt awesome


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 20, 2007)

thanks arch for the kinda words as usual and i'm thinking i wanna work up to a  half tri-athalon for next summer


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 20, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> thanks arch for the kinda words as usual and i'm thinking i wanna work up to a  *half tri-athalon for next summer*



  Fantastic, I say GO FOR IT my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 21, 2007)

3-21-07  Fullbody 

Front squat- 3x6 @185 moving up 20 next week
CG Bench-3x6 @165 moving up 10 next week
Single Leg DB Stiff Dead- 2x10 @20  moving up 10
OH Press Standing- 3x6 2 105 moving up 10
Pull ups- 15 wide grip 15 palms facing each other?  6 with hands like they are griping a baseball like on the ends of the machine?  dropping assitance next week by 20 lbs

30 second sprints- 60 senconds rest x 4

Had an interview to be an executive with Target today as well I know i will get the job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 21, 2007)

Great w/o and Best wishes on the job my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 25, 2007)

wow where have i been anyways was at a coaching clinc thursday, friday, saturday in Madison.....really good clinic...... listened to Urban Meyer speak about adapting offenses and i went to 6 other speakers all dealing with building and maintaining tradition all and all good weekend


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 26, 2007)

3-26-08
Bench 3x6 @195 got 7 on the lat set movin up next week
Walking DB Lunges- 2x20 yards 40lbs movin up
BW ROws- 3x8 slow negative
Push downs- 3x8 @90
Single Leg Stiff leg- 1x8 @40

Jog 20 yards, Sprint 60, walk 20 x 4


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 26, 2007)

Still doin it to it I see!!! Good Stuff my Friend, keep it up!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 26, 2007)

Archangel said:


> _*Still doin it to it I see!*_!! Good Stuff my Friend, keep it up!!!




Dont realy know what that means but im guessing its positive thanks man


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> Dont realy know what that means but im guessing its positive thanks man



  Yes its positive, it means I see your still doing great at your w/o's!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 27, 2007)

why thank you well im finally getting stronger again hopefully will be up to 225 x6 within a few months


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 27, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> why thank you well im finally getting stronger again hopefully will be up to *225 x6 within a few months*



  I say a few WEEKS, your makin solid progress my Friend, Don't sell yourself short!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 27, 2007)

Hopefully,  a year ago at this time I was repping 225 for 10 or 12 i just dont want to get my hopes up!!!!!

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 28, 2007)

3-28-07 

Standing OH Press- 3x6 @115 moving up again

DB Step Ups- 2x10 @35 moving up these really got my heart pumpin 

Pull Ups-3x6 @70lb help  started up in Jan @ 135 help 

Leg Curls- 2x10 @ 90

Hammer Curls- 2x8 @35

4 x 200m sprints 25 sec RI  jesus im outta shape but im getting better


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 28, 2007)

Keep it up, lookin solid!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 29, 2007)

my legs are tired today not sore but tired


----------



## WantItBad (Mar 30, 2007)

i am reminded why i havent drank in almost 12 weeks....this hang over is death


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 30, 2007)

Ahhhhh, the dreaded hangover, havn't had one of those since 1994, the LAST time I ever had a drink!!! Sorrry you had one my Friend!!! Enjoy the weekend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 4, 2007)

dont have much time to post this week cuz of senior paper and presentation


----------



## King Silverback (Apr 4, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> dont have much time to post this week cuz of senior paper and presentation



We'll be here for ya, and Best Wishes on your paper and presentation my Friend!!!


----------



## WantItBad (Apr 25, 2007)

well shit got the paper done and present on tuesday may 1st been lifting not much cardio working 40 hours a week and 18 credits is rough on me lol


----------



## WantItBad (May 1, 2007)

I graduate Saturday!!!!!!  4 years of college donezo!


----------



## King Silverback (May 1, 2007)

WantItBad said:


> I graduate Saturday!!!!!!  4 years of college donezo!



    *CONGRATS* Brother Bad!!!


----------

